# 400€ Gaming PC



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*400€ Gaming PC*

Hallo,

ich hab mal Lust einen 400€ PC zu Testen und Reviewend (mit neusten Spielen) und da könnt ich ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Denkanstöße gebraucht^^ wichtig ist: Leistung geht über alles, Lautstärke und Upgrademöglichkeiten sind Wurscht. Hab mal 2 Verschläge:

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA    1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
1 x Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3258)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x XFX Radeon R7 260X Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R7-260X-CNF4)
1 x ASRock H81M-DGS (90-MXGS60-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon VG4-V
1 x Xilence Performance A Series 430W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP430.R5/XN030)
384€, also noch 15€ übrig

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA    1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
1 x AMD Athlon X4 860K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD860KXBJABOX)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x XFX Radeon R7 260X Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R7-260X-CNF4)
1 x MSI A78M-E45 (7721-005R)
1 x LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-95
1 x Sharkoon VG4-V
1 x Antec VP450P, 450W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06451-4/0761345-06450-7)
400,36€, also voll

hier bleibt die frage mit was ich wohl mehr Leistung in aktuellen Spielen erreiche, 860k oder G3258?
Oder vielleicht doch lieber einen i3 oder fx 6300 aber dafür deutlich schlechtere Graka?

Aso und 400€ ist die Grenze, auf keinen Fall mehr


----------



## Aerni (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

leistung hat keiner der beiden pcs. du wirst kein aktuelles spiel vernünftig spielen können, zumindest nicht so das es auch spass macht. alleine die graka schafft kaum mehr als 40 fps in halbwegs aktuellen games.


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

der Vorteil an Grafik ist doch, sie lässt sie runterstellen  und soo schlecht ist die Graka nicht, ich mein, hat immerhin so viel Rohleistung wie die PS4


----------



## Oromis16 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? @Aerni

Bei dir hört sich das so an, als ob jedes Spiel damit ruckeln würde, aber wenn man auf Ultra verzichten kann kommt man selbst mit einer 7850 weit.

@TE
ich würde die Zweite nehmen, eventuell auch mit einem A10 und schnellerem Ram, damit du dann in 2 Monaten eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten kannst.

Nur beim Netzeil bin ich mir unsicher, da musst du auf die Antwort eines anderen warten.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Ich würd dann nicht wegen meiner Sig zum 860k greifen, sondern weil bereits einige Spiele den Dienst verweigern, wenn nur 2 CPU-Threads anwesend sind.


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

das mit den 2 core in spielen war doch nur farcry und dafür gibts nen fix. Also Leistung wäre hier das Hauptkriterium, wenn diese beim 860k auch höher ist spricht nichts dagegen

aber einen a10? Das ist ja Grafiktechnisch einen Gigantischen Schritt nach unten, nicht mal Halb so viele Geflops und DDR3 :O Ausserdem geht es hier um ein Review bzw. Test, d.h. der PC wird danach wieder Verkauft oder Verlost


----------



## Oromis16 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

na dann nimm die 260x


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

das war mir klar  bloß ist halt die Frage 860k und g3258, beide kann man ocen haben aber ja Grenzen


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Der Pentium Dual Core ist ein netter Gag, aber sinnvoll ist der echt nicht.
Klar hat der eine hohe Pro Takt Leistung im Vergleich zum AMD, aber heute sind 2 Kerne echt zu wenig und da er nicht mal SMT hat, kannst du sogar Pech haben, dass einige Spiele nicht mal starten, weil sie 4 Threads brauchen.


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

1.Nun ich würde die Intel basierte Plattform wählen, da diese einfach zukunftssicherer ist. Sollte die CPU nicht mehr langen, kann in wenigen Monaten sogar auf Broadwell umgestiegen werden. 
2. Der Pentium ist OCed nicht zu unterschätzen, so schafft er locker in jedem Spiel über 60 FPS(kann grade leider keine Screenshots machen, weil ich nicht daheim bin)
3. Investiere die 15€ am besten in ein zukunftsicheres Netzteil. Z.B.: LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GTStar (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Ihr müsst schon lesen, was der TE fragt. Er will nur Leistung, keine Zukunftssicherheit. 

Das Ding ist ein Spielzeug/ein Experiment/ein Test


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



GTStar schrieb:


> Ihr müsst schon lesen, was der TE fragt. Er will nur Leistung, keine Zukunftssicherheit.
> 
> Das Ding ist ein Spielzeug/ein Experiment/ein Test



Ja aber wenn er sich die Intel Version holt kann er auf Broadwell oder gebrauchten Haswell i5/i7 holen und soo Teuer sind die nicht.

Sagen wir mal er will Star Citizen spielen wollen reicht der AMD nicht aus und da ist das Problem bei AMD ist dann schon das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht bei Intel nicht......er rüstet auf einen I7 auf und fertig,
Aber was bringt ihm der AMD wenn er 6 Monate mit spielt, dann aber feststellt das die Leistung hinten und vorne nicht reicht und auf Intel umsteigen möchte.........


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



GTStar schrieb:


> Ihr müsst schon lesen, was der TE fragt. Er will nur Leistung, keine Zukunftssicherheit.
> 
> Das Ding ist ein Spielzeug/ein Experiment/ein Test



Naja der Pentium ist halt in der Regel schneller (siehe PCGH Rank)


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ja aber der PCGH Rank ist so Singlethreadlastig was die ganzen neuen Spiele halt nicht mehr so arg sind


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



misternils99 schrieb:


> Naja der Pentium ist halt in der Regel schneller (siehe PCGH Rank)



Das ist doch eig genau wie FX 8150 vs i5 4460 sind auch gleichschnell in Spielen....

oder FX 4***/6*** vs i3 ****


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Wie wäre es mit dem Delta NT für 15€ und dann das Gehäuse entsprechend ummodeln ?


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ja aber der PCGH Rank ist so Singlethreadlastig was die ganzen neuen Spiele halt nicht mehr so arg sind



Ja wäre aber dann auch Interessant wenn man dann langfristig Spiele testet also sprich in 2 Jahren oder so


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ja aber der PCGH Rank ist so Singlethreadlastig was die ganzen neuen Spiele halt nicht mehr so arg sind



Ich denke wenn ich mir einen PC für 400€ kaufe, bin ich mir bewusst, dass auf diesem Star Citizen nicht wirklich laufen wird. Ich würde eher sagen, dass PC Neukäufer in diesem Preissegment eher Arma 3 oder Minecraft zocken, vielleicht auch BF 4, wofür der Intel nunmal am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



misternils99 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn ich mir einen PC für 400€ kaufe, bin ich mir bewusst, dass auf diesem Star Citizen nicht wirklich laufen wird. Ich würde eher sagen, dass PC Neukäufer in diesem Preissegment eher Arma 3 oder Minecraft zocken, vielleicht auch BF 4, wofür der Intel nunmal am besten geeignet ist.



Das mit Citizen war ja ein EXTREM Beispiel  und grad Arma oder DayZ soll ja mit AMD gar net gehen xD

Oder bestes Beispiel gutes altes Wow


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

nein das delta netzteil würd ich nicht nehmen, das gibts nur von einem shop, ist praktisch gebrauchtware und auch nicht unendlich zu haben.

wenn ich mir das system holen würde mit einem 860k könnte ich sogar vergleichen weil ein g3258 hab ich daheim mit passenden boards


folgende spiele hab ich mir überlegt:

Assassins Creed unity
GTA V
Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare
Minecraft mit Shader
FarCry 4 (für Dualcore gibts nen Fix)


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> nein das delta netzteil würd ich nicht nehmen, das gibts nur von einem shop, ist praktisch gebrauchtware und auch nicht unendlich zu haben.
> 
> wenn ich mir das system holen würde mit einem 860k könnte ich sogar vergleichen weil ein g3258 hab ich daheim mit passenden boards



Ja aber warum fragst du denn ob du ein G3258 Sytem haben willst?
Hast du so viel Hardware zuhause?


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> nein das delta netzteil würd ich nicht nehmen, das gibts nur von einem shop, ist praktisch gebrauchtware und auch nicht unendlich zu haben.
> 
> wenn ich mir das system holen würde mit einem 860k könnte ich sogar vergleichen weil ein g3258 hab ich daheim mit passenden boards


 
Man hat ja das Youtube Money 
Und wenn du testest würd ich den Intel nur auf 4,2 Ghz OCen, da dieser Wert garantiert von jedem Pentium erreicht werden kann.


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ja Mittlerweile hab ich recht viel Hardware Zuhause^^ der G3258 steckt in einem Testsystem für Gehäuse, dadurch das man ihn Übertakten kann, kann ich mit ihm mit wenig Geld (damals 55€) viel Wärme erzeugen was ihn ziemlich Praktisch macht.


Ach gut das du Gerade von Maximal 4,2 Ghz redest, meiner kommt nicht über 4,2ghz!!! 4,3 Ghz bekomm ich nichtmal mit 1,45V hin!!!


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ja Mittlerweile hab ich recht viel Hardware Zuhause^^ der G3258 steckt in einem Testsystem für Gehäuse, dadurch das man ihn Übertakten kann, kann ich mit ihm mit wenig Geld (damals 55€) viel Wärme erzeugen was ihn ziemlich Praktisch macht.
> 
> 
> Ach gut das du Gerade von Maximal 4,2 Ghz redest, meiner kommt nicht über 4,2ghz!!! 4,3 Ghz bekomm ich nichtmal mit 1,45V hin!!!




Lol ich hab grad voll das Deja Vu als ob du des heut schon mal irgendwo gepostet hast...

Es gibt ja Leute die mit nem P4 Kochen sogar hier im Forum xD ich hab 4,3GHz mit 1,3 V und ich dachte es geht nicht Schimmer....


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Wärs nicht besser anstatt CoD lieber BF4 oder BFH zu benchen? Da CoD wahrscheinlch keinem interresiert, weil nur noch wenige tausend es im monat spielen.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> nein das delta netzteil würd ich nicht nehmen, das gibts nur von einem shop, ist praktisch gebrauchtware und auch nicht unendlich zu haben.
> 
> wenn ich mir das system holen würde mit einem 860k könnte ich sogar vergleichen weil ein g3258 hab ich daheim mit passenden boards
> 
> ...



Warum ist es praktisch Gebrauchtware ?


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

es ist doch aus OEM Rechnern?

Aso und BFH Hab ich vergessen aufzuschreiben, BFH natürlich auch


----------



## Atent123 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> es ist doch aus OEM Rechnern?
> 
> Aso und BFH Hab ich vergessen aufzuschreiben, BFH natürlich auch



Nein es war für OEM Rechner gedacht wurde aber nie verbaut da zu viele bestellt wurden.


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ahh okay, aber verkauft nur pollin, oder?


----------



## misternils99 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ahh okay, aber verkauft nur pollin, oder?



Ich blick nicht durch 
Um welches NT handelt es sich gerade?


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

das ist so ein fujitsu Netzteil, sieht aus wie ein China-Böller ist aber ein Qualitativ sehr hochwertiges aus Delta Produktion das es gut mit 60-80€ Netzteilen aufnehmen kann, kostet aber nur 15€


----------



## Atent123 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Delta ist halt völlig zurecht Marktführer allerdings bauen die wenig für die Labels.
Liteone wäre der 2 beste Hersteller produziert aber leider 100% für den OEM Markt.


----------



## misternils99 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Meint ihr das hier? Geizhals Deutschland
Denn falls es wirklich so gut ist, dann könnte das gesparte Geld ja in eine stärkere Grafikkarte investiert werden.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal Lust einen 400€ PC zu Testen und Reviewend
> 
> ...


Es ist im Grunde egal welche CPU du nimmst,die Graka ist viel zu langsam dafür um nen unterschied auf zu zeigen.
Ich würd aber klar zum 860K greifen weil er mehr Rechenleistung hat durch die 4 Kerne.
Auch würd ich zum ASUS Mainboard greifen und min 1866MHz Ram.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal er will Star Citizen spielen wollen reicht der AMD nicht aus



Also hier gibts wen, der einen SC-PC auf Basis des 860k zusammengebaut hat. Es gibt zwar kaum Anhaltspunkte zur Lauffähigkeit, jedoch muss ich deiner Aussage Lügen stragen, da derjenige mit dem 860k von flüssigen Gaming in SC berichtet.

Und gerade bei dem mehrkernoptimierten SC sollte der Pentium mit seinen 2 Kernen gegenüber dem 860k verlieren.

Den Pentium nur zu kaufen, um später aufrüsten zu können, halte ich für schwachsinnig und sinnlos herausgeworfenes Geld. Entweder gleich richtig (i7) oder eben "nur" das Optimum für das vorhandene Butget kaufen.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

also das delta Netzteil möchte ich nicht nehmen da es eigentlich für den Endkundenmarkt nicht existieren sollte, bietet ja auch nur 1 einziger Shop an und da ich auch keine Auslaufprodukte nehmen möchte, sollte ich auch dieses NT nicht nehmen

den 860k kann ich ja auf bis zu 130w Übertakten

die Frage ist wieso 1866er Ram, weil es ist keine IGP vorhanden und mehr Ram geschwindigkeit wird erst ab hohen FPS sichtbar. Und wieso das ASUS Board? Bei dem MSI Board sind SpawaKühler drauf was es besser zum OCen macht


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Wenn man doch mal im CPU Limit steckt kann schnellerer RAM noch ein bischen Leistung heraus schinden und die Preisunterschiede zu höher getaktetem RAM sind nur minimal. Ich würde vielleicht sogar auf 2400 MHz RAM gehen, das sind knapp 10 € mehr zum 1600er. Was gegen das MSI Board spricht?


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> also das delta Netzteil möchte ich nicht nehmen da es eigentlich für den Endkundenmarkt nicht existieren sollte, bietet ja auch nur 1 einziger Shop an und ...



Also wenn du das Fujitsu-Netzteil bei Pollin meinst: Ich habe mir selbst 2 davon geholt und kann dich beruigen. Außer, dass es etwas "ATX-Übergröße" hat, ist es ganz gut brauchbar und recht leise. 

Man bekommt quasi hohe Qualität für wenig Geld. 



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ... da ich auch keine Auslaufprodukte nehmen möchte, sollte ich auch dieses NT nicht nehmen



Diesen Satz versteh ich nicht ganz. Das Netzteil ist schliesslich eine Einheit, die man nicht weiter zerlegen kann/sollte. Geht es kaputt, kann man jedes x-beliebige ATX-Netzteil als Ersatz verwenden und man ist nicht auf "Orginal Ersatzteile" angewiesen.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

das wär mir neu das ram takt was mit dem cpu limit zu tun hat, ist das nicht eher eine eigene Baustelle? Ausserdem zeigt oft das der unterschied zwischen 1600 und 2666 nur ca 3% sind.


das Netzteil möcht ich nicht nehmen da es wie gesagt nur 1 Shop anbietet und wahrscheinlich bei diesem nur ein bestimmter Bestand gibt der langsam abgekauft wird, es kann also sein das es in 1-2 Monaten das Netzteil garnicht mehr auf dem Neumarkt gibt, deswegen möchte ich es in dem Video doch lieber nicht benutzen


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Alles klar, also brauchst du quasi nur ein "Ausstellungs-Netzteil", was man nachkaufen kann.


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> das wär mir neu das ram takt was mit dem cpu limit zu tun hat, ist das nicht eher eine eigene Baustelle? Ausserdem zeigt oft das der unterschied zwischen 1600 und 2666 nur ca 3% sind.



Ist aber so. Solange du dich im GPU Limit bewegst bringt schnellerer RAM extrem wenig bis gar nichts. Erst im CPU Limit merkt man ein bischen was vom schnelleren RAM. Starcraft 2 ist so ein typisches Beispiel wo man sich eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger im CPU Limit bewegt und dann hat man auch mal mehr als diese 3% Unterschied.

Edit:
Vergleich mal hier die ersten beiden Tabellen mit BF4 Benchmarks. In der ersten mit SLI (CPU Limit) bringt besserer RAM schon ein bischen was. In der 2. mit single-GPU kann man die Unterschiede vergessen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

aber wenn ich mehr Geld in den Ram ausgeben soll muss ich ja am Mainboard sparen und dann mit einem Mainboard übertakten das eig. nicht so gut dafür ist


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> die Frage ist wieso 1866er Ram, weil es ist keine IGP vorhanden und mehr Ram geschwindigkeit wird erst ab hohen FPS sichtbar. Und wieso das ASUS Board? Bei dem MSI Board sind SpawaKühler drauf was es besser zum OCen macht


Wie richtig geschrieben wurd,der Preis.
Zu dem kommt noch hinzu das du besser Übertakten kannst (Reftakt),mehr Spielraum beim Takt und Timings.........
Die Min FPS gehen in BF4 z.b. deutlich höher(wobei zwischen 1333 und 2133 verglichen wurde).
Spiele laufen aber deutlich ruhiger und flüssiger.

Warum ASUS,weil ich selbst auf dem billigsten 3+1 ASUS den 860K/A10 7850K auf 4,1GHz takten konnte ohne Probleme.Da ich die Spannung nicht anheben konnte war da Schloss.


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Die 8 € würde ich einfach beim Budget überziehen. Die Preise sind sowieso ständig am schwanken.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Rolk schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


Und schon wieder einer der meint Intel ist alles und was bei Intel nicht zu trifft,trifft auch bei AMD nicht zu.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ja aber ich hatte mir schon gedacht auf so 4,2 oder 4,3ghz zu gehen, das schafft das kleine "biest"


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

Sicher,es gehen rund 4,4-4,5GHz,wobei Ich den 860K + R9 270 mit 3,6-4GHz laufen lasse,die Graka begrenzt da eh zu 95%.
Mit diesem Mainboard
https://geizhals.de/asus-a88xm-plus-90mb0h50-m0eay0-a1001677.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Bei diesem kann ich dir nur nicht sagen wie viel Möglichkeiten du beim Übertakten hast.
https://geizhals.de/asus-a68hm-plus-90mb0l40-m0eay0-a1212590.html?hloc=de

Bei diesem konnt ich nur den Ram einstellen und da liefen alle Trinity/Richland/Kaveri ohne Probleme mit 2400MHz.
https://geizhals.de/asus-a58m-e-90mb0iz0-m0eay0-a1096713.html?hloc=de


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

und wieso jetzt genau ein ASUS anstatt das MSI


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder einer der meint Intel ist alles und was bei Intel nicht zu trifft,trifft auch bei AMD nicht zu.



Häh? Wo ist denn jetzt dein Problem? Das war lediglich der erste Test der mir eingefallen ist wo unterschiedliche RAM-Taktraten mit und ohne CPU Limit gebencht wurden.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> und wieso jetzt genau ein ASUS anstatt das MSI


Weil Ichs noch nicht getestet hatte,ASUS Mainboard hab ich aber jetzt einige und mit keinem hab ich große Probleme,selbst mit dem billigsten nicht.Demnach Empfehle ich auch nix mehr was ich nicht selber schon hatte,bin da mit AsRock auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen.


Rolk schrieb:


> Häh? Wo ist denn jetzt dein Problem? Das war lediglich der erste Test der mir eingefallen ist wo unterschiedliche RAM-Taktraten mit und ohne CPU Limit gebencht wurden.


Ja und so gut wie nix gebracht hatte,ergo kommt dank solcher Links dann die Aussage,das Schneller Ram nix bringt beim AMD da ja mit nem Intel getestet wurde.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Weil Ichs noch nicht getestet hatte,ASUS Mainboard hab ich aber jetzt einige und mit keinem hab ich große Probleme,selbst mit dem billigsten nicht.Demnach Empfehle ich auch nix mehr was ich nicht selber schon hatte,bin da mit AsRock auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> 
> echt, ich selber hab viele ASRocks benutzt und bisher nix negatives Aufgefallen. Man kann nicht allgemein sagen das eine Marke gut oder schlecht ist. Hatte schon von allen Marken Mainboards, klar geht mal was kapputt aber bei was ist den das nicht so. Die einzige Sache die mich wirklich mal wütent gemacht hat war das MSI nur ein BIOS Update unter Windows ermöglicht beim Z68A-G43 aber ich denk das ist heute nicht mehr so


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Normaler Weise kannst du Bios Updates auch immer im Bios machen.
Bei MSI ist das so, dass sie dem User aber immer vermitteln, dass das Live Update das Beste ist und das läuft ja über Windows.
Und wenn das dann in die Hose geht, hängt du in der Luft und muss das Board einschicken.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi/383731-h97-gaming-3-tot-und-nun.html


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

bei MSI wurden aber die Files für ein normales Update nie angeboten nur für Windows, wärendessen kam ein Freeze und das Board ging Tot (Bios Chip lässt sich nicht auswechseln) schade, aber darum geht es in dem Thread auch garnicht :p


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Ja und so gut wie nix gebracht hatte,ergo kommt dank solcher Links dann die Aussage,das Schneller Ram nix bringt beim AMD da ja mit nem Intel getestet wurde.



Habe das Gefühl du hast bei meinem Link den Durchblick verloren. Mal ein Auszug aus der Tabelle mit SLI (ergo CPU Limit):

DDR3 1333 SR CL9-9-9-30 ---> 105/135,3 FPS
DDR3 2666 DR CL10-12-12-36 ---> 134/164 FPS

In wie fern das nicht viel gebracht haben soll weis ich nicht. Das war erst der Fall als nur mit einer GPU gebencht wurde und damit wieder ein GPU Limit vorliegt.


Ich empfand dieses MSI Live update als ziemlichen Krampf und habe danach immer mit der im UEFI vorhandenen Funktion geupdatet.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> bei MSI wurden aber die Files für ein normales Update nie angeboten nur für Windows, wärendessen kam ein Freeze und das Board ging Tot (Bios Chip lässt sich nicht auswechseln) schade, aber darum geht es in dem Thread auch garnicht :p



Und deswegen eben einschicken und Druck machen.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> Casi030 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weil Ichs noch nicht getestet hatte,ASUS Mainboard hab ich aber jetzt einige und mit keinem hab ich große Probleme,selbst mit dem billigsten nicht.Demnach Empfehle ich auch nix mehr was ich nicht selber schon hatte,bin da mit AsRock auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> ...


Intel oder AMD?!
Sockel AM3/+ und FM2 die viele Probleme hatten oder noch haben.
Hatte früher auch viel AsRock Empfohlen,aber dann haben sich einige gemeldet das nix läuft........Dann hatte ich mir z.b. auch ein AsRock FM2 zu gelegt und damit auch nur Probleme.......


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

nur Intel eigentlich

einschicken bringt doch nichts hab ja keine Garantie drauf


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Rolk schrieb:


> DDR3 1333 SR CL9-9-9-30 ---> 105/135,3 FPS
> DDR3 2666 DR CL10-12-12-36 ---> 134/164 FPS
> 
> In wie fern das nicht viel gebracht haben soll weis ich nicht.



Diese Ergebnisse "nur" für die Wirksamkeit der Bandbreite heranzuziehen, halte ich für teilweise richtig, da hier 2 verschiedene Dinge Einfluss nehmen. Es wird nämlich Single Ranked mit Dual Ranked verglichen, was einen nicht ganz unwesendlichen Einfluss auf die Performance hat.
Durch Dual Ranked steigt zwar die Bandbreite kaum, jedoch sind die Zugriffslatenzen dadurch geringer.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Rolk schrieb:


> Häh? Wo ist denn jetzt dein Problem? Das war lediglich der erste Test der mir eingefallen ist wo unterschiedliche RAM-Taktraten mit und ohne CPU Limit gebencht wurden.


Er hat aber kein SLI.
Single schaut es deutlich anders aus und DAS ist dann  immer das Argument wo dann geschrieben wird das es nix bringt beim AMD.


----------



## Rolk (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Diese Ergebnisse "nur" für die Wirksamkeit der  Bandbreite heranzuziehen, halte ich für teilweise richtig, da hier 2  verschiedene Dinge Einfluss nehmen. Es wird nämlich Single Ranked mit  Dual Ranked verglichen, was einen nicht ganz unwesendlichen Einfluss auf  die Performance hat.
> Durch Dual Ranked steigt zwar die Bandbreite kaum, jedoch sind die Zugriffslatenzen dadurch geringer.



Das waren ja auch nur die 2 extremsten von vielen Ergebnissen aus dem Link. Da wird auch SR mit DR bei gleichem Takt verglichen.




Casi030 schrieb:


> Er hat aber kein SLI.
> Single schaut es deutlich anders aus und DAS ist dann  immer das Argument wo dann geschrieben wird das es nix bringt beim AMD.



Das hängt doch immer von der Situtation ab. Bei BF4 mit einem i7 war SLI eben nötig um überhaupt ins CPU Limit zu kommen. Wie aber schon erwähnt wird er meistens eh im GPU Limit hängen...


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ich denke mal ein gutes oc bringt mehr cpu potential als mehr ram-speed, deswegen macht es doch garkein sinn am Mainboard zu sparen und es in den Ram zu stecken


----------



## Merrel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Zitat: "Aufgrund der hohen Standard-Spannung und dem Watt-Zuschlag für den halb-spezifizierten DDR3-2133-Betrieb erweist sich der Athlon X4 860 BE nicht als besonders effizient, auch wenn AMD gerade darauf beim Design der Steamroller-Kerne Wert gelegt haben will. Deren Potenzial zeigt sich erst nach manueller Optimierung: Allein durch den Betrieb des Speichers mit DDR3-1866 wie oben erläutert, konnten wir die Effizienz über den gesamten Parcours um 6,4% verbessern. Unsere weiteren Optimierungsversuche ergaben im Cinebench R15 gar eine Effizienzsteigerung von bis zu 22% - doch hier wird jedes Exemplar etwas anders reagieren."

Quelle: Test: AMD Athlon X4 860K Black Edition - Steamroller-Debüt im CPU-Bereich [Test der Woche]

Abschnitt: Fazit

Du kannst ja versuchen den RAM ich vermute das hier diese Kit gemeint ist:

8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Zu OC'en. 0.15V mehr und dann hast du es eigentlich schon 

Und vergiss dann nicht die Latenzen zu senken.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ja denk ich mir auch, da gibts ja keine solchen Probleme wie mit den Intel CPU´s was die Ram Spannung angeht, ich werd so oder so übertakten wo man kann weil ich will ja keine Leistung verschenken


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das hängt doch immer von der Situtation ab. Bei BF4 mit einem i7 war SLI eben nötig um überhaupt ins CPU Limit zu kommen. Wie aber schon erwähnt wird er meistens eh im GPU Limit hängen...


Eben nicht,ein AMD verhält sich da völlig anders als ein Intel.
Je mehr Ramtakt mit "passenden" Timing um so besser,kommt noch mehr NB Takt hinzu,noch mal besser.So kannst z.b. aus einem ruckligen ARMA mit wenig FPS ein flüssiges mit nahe zu gleichen FPS machen.
Allgemein werden geringe FPS flüssiger,min FPS steigen an........Gut,das meiste kannst nicht in Balken packen........ 



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ich denke mal ein gutes oc bringt mehr cpu potential als mehr ram-speed, deswegen macht es doch garkein sinn am Mainboard zu sparen und es in den Ram zu stecken


Wie oben geschrieben,ob 3GHz oder 5GHz,"verhungert" die CPU wegen dem Ram,bringen dir die 5GHz auch nix.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Merrel schrieb:


> Zitat: "Aufgrund der hohen Standard-Spannung und dem Watt-Zuschlag für den halb-spezifizierten DDR3-2133-Betrieb erweist sich der Athlon X4 860 BE nicht als besonders effizient


Ist nur die Frage ob es von der CPU aus geht,oder NUR vom Mainboard das die CPU NB VID von rund 1,15V auf 1,25+V angehoben wird.


----------



## Merrel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> ja denk ich mir auch, da gibts ja keine solchen Probleme wie mit den Intel CPU´s was die Ram Spannung angeht, ich werd so oder so übertakten wo man kann weil ich will ja keine Leistung verschenken



Genau  ich wollte halt nur sagen dass das ziel durch RAM OC Leistung zu bekommen mit dem CPU OC Hand in Hand geht und du nicht nach speziellen Kits umsehen musst


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

hätt ich so oder so nicht, nach speziellen Ram Kits umschauen ist ein Luxus den man sich bei 400€ definitiv nicht leisten kann^^


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Bei 400€ würde ich den preiswertesten RAM nehmen, der vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

5 bzw 9 EU sind nicht viel....
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=723497&cmp=639751&cmp=940787#xf_top


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Das sind schon mehr. Achte darauf, wo der RAM lieferbar ist und wo nicht.
Es nützt nichts, wenn der RAM für 60€ bei einem Shop verfügbar ist, aber das nicht der ist, wo du den Rest kaufst, dafür extra Versandkosten bezahlen?


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Netzteil Tauschen,4EU gespart.
Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Was hast du gesagt? 
Hab dich nicht verstanden, das Antec ist so laut.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Versand zählt nicht  ist aber trozdem zu teuer und der ballistix ist immernoch die Perfekte Wahl

ausserdem werd ich nicht das 350w nehmen, der 860k und ne 260x wird ihren saft schon brauchen und das 450w kann nicht so viel leisten wie drauf steht, da wäre das antec mit 350w zu wenig

eine alternative wäre das arctic fusion mit 550w allerdings bassiert dieses auf einer alten seasonic f12 plattform


----------



## Merrel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Schaut mal wäre das vertretbar?

https://geizhals.de/lepa-mx-f1-400w-atx-2-3-n400-sb-eu-a1119761.html


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Das Teil leistet gerade mal 300 Watt Peak auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Daher eher nicht.


----------



## Merrel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Okay kenn mich da jetzt net so aus. Was würdest du sagen wäre dann ein passendes NT


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Super Flower.
https://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html?hloc=de
LC Power.
https://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html?hloc=de
Cooler Master.
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-b500-ver-2-500w-atx-2-3-rs-500-acabb1-a1169231.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-g450m-450w-atx-2-31-rs-450-amaab1-a1010337.html?hloc=de


----------



## Hardwarehard (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Hardwarerat braucht einen Rat vom besten PC-Forum?
Hoffe das Video wird geil


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Der 860K+260x ziehen doch nix.
mit dem 750K oder jetzt mit dem 860K + R9 270 + MAX OC hab ich schon Probleme gehabt mein 300Watt LC Silver voll aus zu lasten......
Hier mal den 750K mit Wasserkühlung und R9 270,beides stark Übertaktet.
Die Angaben sind abgelesen,davon müssen dann noch 21Watt für den Monitor weg und 12% fürs Netzteil.
MAX ist Cinebench +Alien vs Predator



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele: Max mögliche Auslastung in BF4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil leistet gerade mal 300 Watt Peak auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Daher eher nicht.


12x 28A sind bei mir 336Watt.


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Super Flower.
> https://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-350w-atx-2-3-sf-350p14xe-hx-a1039316.html?hloc=de


Was ich kann dich nicht Verstehen.
Jetzt sag mir nicht die Antec (wovon das 350Watt auch 336Watt auf der 12V Leitung hat) sind noch lauter?!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/VP350P/2.html

Die R7 260x zieht auch noch mal gut 20 Watt weniger als meine R9 270 und rund 40 als die x.
Thronfolge: AMD Radeon R9 290X präsentiert sich im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle â€“ Spiele â€“ Volllast (Seite 21) - HT4U.net

Um HW seitig auf rund 250 Watt zu kommen,muss schon alles glühen.


----------



## HardwareRat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Hallo Hallo wer  wirft denn hier mit so überteuren Netzteilen um sich, mehr als 34€ für ein Netzteil ausgeben, pff 

die hier würden gehen im Preis

-> Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF 550W ATX 2.2 (PS-550-05A01/PS-550-07A01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bäh)
-> Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bäh)
-> Corsair VS Series VS350 350W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020052-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bäh)
-> Antec VP450P, 450W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06451-4/0761345-06450-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Bäh)


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Corsair Bäh? Wegen den 300Watt auf 12V?


----------



## Atent123 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Corsair Bäh? Wegen den 300Watt auf 12V?



Corsair ist Allgemein Bäh.
Entweder sind die Modelle von CWT und technisch Bäh oder von Seasonic und billiger mit besserem Support direkt bei Seasonic zu haben,dann gibt es noch ganz wenige die zwar gut wären aber durch den Digital Quatsch zu Bäh gemacht werden.
Es gäbe noch von Delta ein Technisch absolut gutes Netzteil für 15€.
Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02 (DPS-500QB) - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Wie wäre es mit einem guten, alten S7 350/400?


----------



## Treppenwischer (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Was haltet ihr davon:


AMD FX Series FX-4300 4x 3.80GHz So.AM3+ TRAY
AMD FX Series FX-4300 4x 3.80GHz So.AM3+ TRAY
Artikelnummer: 60978
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Lagernd | > 5 St.

€ 58,70*

€ 58,70*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
CoolerMaster Blizzard T2 Tower Kühler
CoolerMaster Blizzard T2 Tower Kühler
Artikelnummer: 8457712
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Lagernd | nur noch 2 St.

€ 12,74*

€ 12,74*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Artikelnummer: 8411196
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Bestellt | wird am 4.5.2015 erwartet

€ 48,75*

€ 48,75*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
AeroCool V3X Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
AeroCool V3X Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Artikelnummer: 8556926
Verfügbar

€ 23,10*
€ 23,10*
Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
500 Watt LC-Power Gold Serie Non-Modular 80+ Gold
500 Watt LC-Power Gold Serie Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Artikelnummer: 8451984
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Lagernd | nur noch 4 St. (weitere sind unterwegs)

€ 58,49*

€ 58,49*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
1024MB Sapphire Radeon R7 260X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)
1024MB Sapphire Radeon R7 260X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)
Artikelnummer: 8573141
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Bestellt | wird am 4.5.2015 erwartet

€ 111,77*

€ 111,77*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Artikelnummer: 49883
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Lagernd | nur noch 4 St.

€ 48,95*

€ 48,95*

 Anzahl aktualisierenArtikel löschen
4GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
4GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Artikelnummer: 8383080
Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)Als Geschenk verpacken (€ 3,90*/St.)
Bestellt | wird am 5.5.2015 erwartet

€ 36,85*

€ 36,85
-----------------
400 teuro


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Eben nicht,ein AMD verhält sich da völlig anders als ein Intel.
> Je mehr Ramtakt mit "passenden" Timing um so besser,kommt noch mehr NB Takt hinzu,noch mal besser.So kannst z.b. aus einem ruckligen ARMA mit wenig FPS ein flüssiges mit nahe zu gleichen FPS machen.
> Allgemein werden geringe FPS flüssiger,min FPS steigen an........Gut,das meiste kannst nicht in Balken packen........



Eigentlich ist das aber genau das was ich die ganze Zeit schreibe. ARMA ist eines dieser wenigen Spiele wo man immer mehr oder weniger im CPU Limit hängt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Das Mainboard hört sich mies an. Vielleicht besser ein Athlon X4 System.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das aber genau das was ich die ganze Zeit schreibe. ARMA ist eines dieser wenigen Spiele wo man immer mehr oder weniger im CPU Limit hängt.


Ja du schreibst es zwar,der Link sagt aber was anders.
Single GPU wie in Seinem Fall,bringt nix......

Ja ein FX System ist hier auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> 12x 28A sind bei mir 336Watt.



Du kannst nicht einfach die beiden 12 Volt Rails zusammenrechnen und dann denken, dass das die Gesamtleistung ist. Das funktioniert so nicht.
Sonst hätte das 550er P10 ja 1100 Watt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Und mein E10 auf 12 Volt 864 Watt. 
@ Thres ss gibt auch Tests, da zieht man 1050 Watt raus. Mit ordentlichen Spannungen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @ Thres ss gibt auch Tests, da zieht man 1050 Watt raus. Mit ordentlichen Spannungen.



Wenn du den OC Key einsetzt, kannst du praktisch unendlich ziehen, da du die Schutzschaltungen abschaltest.
Bei mir hat das 550er P10 bei 732 Watt abgeschaltet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Exquisite hat angeblich 950 Watt rausbekommen. FrozenPie hat glaube etwas von wegen 1050 Watt gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Keine Ahnung, wie die das geschafft haben. 
Das 550er hat bei 732 Watt abgeschaltet, ich hatte auch mal eins gehabt, das bis 770 Watt durchgehalten hat.
Das 650er schaltet im ähnlichen Bereich ab.
Das 750er geht hoch bis über 900 Watt.
Kann sein, dass die ein 550er bekommen haben, das eigentlich ein 750er ist.
Die Dinger unterscheiden sich technisch ja nicht großartig.

Ähnlich der Geschichte mit dem 400er E10, das mit 4 Rails ausgeliefert wurde.
Das ist eigentlich das 500er Modell gewesen.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht einfach die beiden 12 Volt Rails zusammenrechnen und dann denken, dass das die Gesamtleistung ist. Das funktioniert so nicht.
> Sonst hätte das 550er P10 ja 1100 Watt.


Dann hätte ich geschrieben 12V x (2x18A) =432Watt
Auf dem Aufkleber stehen aber pro Leitung 18A gesamt 336Watt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Und was auf dem Aufkleber steht ist völlig Wumpe.
Entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt und das ist nicht immer das, was auf dem Aufkleber steht, das solltest du wissen.
Yue Lin ist halt kein Hersteller, der qualitativ gute Produkte abliefert.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Der Test bescheinigt was anders.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Und Netzteil Tests kann man rauchen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Der Test bescheinigt was anders.



Danach brauchst du nicht gehen.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Netzteil Tests haben mehr Wahrheiten als CPU Tests,da kann man nicht so leicht bescheißen.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Danach brauchst du nicht gehen.


Stimmt,das mach ich bei CPU Tests auch nicht mehr,diese Intel Fakes stinken schon.
Für Netzteile hab ich kein Gerät,da muss ich zwangläufig ein wenig dem Tester glauben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Hast du mal einen Link?
Dann schaue ich mir den Test mal an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Netzteil Tests haben mehr Wahrheiten als CPU Tests,da kann man nicht so leicht bescheißen.[emoji14]


Guck dir mal " Tests"  von Thermaltake xxx an. Da gibt es viele unzuverlässige Quellen. Der Fertiger scheint wohl auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Die meisten Netzteil Tests sind nichts anders als Werbefyler, wo einfach nur die Werksangaben abgelesen werden und alles schön geredet wird.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link?
> Dann schaue ich mir den Test mal an.



Hatte ich weiter oben schon mal.......Schaut nur so aus.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/VP350P/2.html


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Ich rede vom Lepa. 
Hast du etwa die ganze Zeit vom Antec geredet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Der Test vom Antec ist auch nicht gerade berauschend. Es geht, aber die Effizienz ist nicht mal ansatzweise angemessen. Überlast Tests sehe ich auch keine.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Merrel schrieb:


> Schaut mal wäre das vertretbar?
> 
> https://geizhals.de/lepa-mx-f1-400w-atx-2-3-n400-sb-eu-a1119761.html




Wo ist der denn her gekommen,den hatte ich gar nicht gesehen......



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil leistet gerade mal 300 Watt Peak auf der 12 Volt Leitung. Daher eher nicht.



LOL,dann ist alles klar.Das hat natürlich nur max 300Watt.........


----------



## HardwareRat (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Der Test vom Antec ist auch nicht gerade berauschend. Es geht, aber die Effizienz ist nicht mal ansatzweise angemessen. Überlast Tests sehe ich auch keine.



was erwartest du von einem netzteil das weniger als 30€ kostet?


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> was erwartest du von einem netzteil das weniger als 30€ kostet?


Von diesem hab ich mir auch nicht viel erwartet.....https://geizhals.de/lc-power-lc200sfx-200w-sfx12v-3-21-a767120.html?hloc=de
Aber fürn Testrechner + Dioden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



HardwareRat schrieb:


> was erwartest du von einem netzteil das weniger als 30€ kostet?


Vom einem Netzteil erwarte ich eine Effizienz von Mindestens 85%, das es halbwegs ordentlich gekühlt ist und saubere Spannungen ausgibt. Wenn es das in der Preisklasse nicht gibt, gucke ich eine Nummer drüber. Das Delta erfüllt das alles und kostet nur 15 Euro. Du kannst ja im Video ein Alternatives sagen, falls das Delta nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## HardwareRat (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ja aber wie gesagt das will ich ja nicht nehmen


----------



## NuVirus (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Dann führe das Delta zumindest als Geheimtipp auf.

Wegen der RAM Diskussion, ein 860k wird da er nicht so eine hohe IPC hat auch viel früher im CPU Limit sein als ein i7 von daher lohnt es sich hier schon deutlich früher die paar Euro sofern möglich auszugeben.

Ich würde auch sowohl eine AMD Konfig als auch Intel Konfig im Video vorstellen.

Vorteil von AMD wäre durch 4-Kerne mehr sofortige Leistung in neuen Games die von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren.

Bei Intel wäre der Vorteil für Games wie Wow usw. die hohe IPC und eben auch die bei Bedarf vorhandene Upgrademöglichkeit.

Beim Intel PC wäre es dann natürlich auch sinnvoll darauf hinzuweisen das im Falle eines Upgrades für ne hohe Mehrleistung sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte und ggf. Netzteil getauscht werden sollte.


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Delta erfüllt das alles und kostet nur 15 Euro. Du kannst ja im Video ein Alternatives sagen, falls das Delta nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


Das Netzteil macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck.
Es handelt sich hier offenbar um Restposten / Überproduktion für einen OEM PC, darum der geringe Preis.

Das Netzteil ist etwas größer als herkömmliche ATX-Netzteile, darum passt es nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Ich hatte allerdings keine Probleme beim Einbau.
Der Mainboard-Stecker ist 24-polig und kann nicht zu einem 20-poligen getrennt werden.
Der Stecker für die CPU-Stromversorgung ist 8-polig und kann nicht zu einem 4-poligen getrennt werden.
Es sind 2 separate Stromkabel für 2 Grafikkarten vorhanden. Jedes dieser Kabel hat einen 8-poligen UND einen 6-poligen Grafikkartenanschluss.
Der Lüfter wird automatisch geregelt und ist leider nicht gerade leise, aber auch nicht störend laut.

http://www.amazon.de/Fujitsu-Computer-Netzteil-FUJITSU-S26113-E538-V50-02-DPS-500QB/dp/B00DM6CONK

Ist gestimmt das gleiche wie im dem Goldi FSP......
https://geizhals.de/fsp-fortron-source-fsp250-60ega-90-250w-atx-2-3-a662742.html?hloc=de

Wenn die Abmessungen kein Problem sind,dann würde ich das Delta mal Testen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Casi030 schrieb:


> Von diesem hab ich mir auch nicht viel erwartet.....https://geizhals.de/lc-power-lc200sfx-200w-sfx12v-3-21-a767120.html?hloc=de
> Aber fürn Testrechner + Dioden



Das ist ein SFX Netzteil.
Wenn preiswertes LC Power, dann das hier.
https://geizhals.de/lc-power-pro-line-lc7300-v2-3-silver-shield-300w-atx-2-3-a697598.html?hloc=de


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein SFX Netzteil.
> Wenn preiswertes LC Power, dann das hier.
> https://geizhals.de/lc-power-pro-line-lc7300-v2-3-silver-shield-300w-atx-2-3-a697598.html?hloc=de


Das ist hier verbaut.
https://geizhals.de/lc-power-lc-1400mi-a641031.html?hloc=de

Von den Silver hab ich doch schon 2.

Das interessiert mich noch:
LC420-12 V2.31: LC - POWER
Es besteht sogar die Möglichkeit das man dieses hier auch bekommt.
csv-direct.de: LC Power LC420 12 300W ATX 2 31 Netzteil

Fast alle anderen haben dieses mit H in der Beschreibung.
LC420H-12 V1.3: LC - POWER

Wobei man dann vermutlich besser zu 350 Watt greifen sollte.
http://www.computerxtreme.de/index.php?a=8478


----------



## HardwareRat (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

beides vorstellen wäre ja *******, Glücklicherweiße hab ich ja einen g3258 schon daheim allerdings müsste ich dann das passende Board dazukaufen, wär mir zu blöd. Ausserdem bräucht ich ja Gigantisch mehr Zeitaufwand alle Spiele auf Intel und alle Spiele auf AMD zu Testen, da bleib ich im Video doch lieber bei einem System


----------



## Gast02052015 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Das musst selber wissen,Ich hab mal nen Billig Test gemacht......Bis aufs "Gehäuse was ich haben wollte" UND das Netzteil,dafür ist dann noch das andere Gehäuse + Netzteil dazu gekommen.......


----------



## Merrel (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Und wie ist der Status?


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Wenn die Entscheidungsfindung noch lange dauert steigen die Preise wieder und ihr müsst von vorne anfangen.


----------



## HardwareRat (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

ich hoff mal das die Preise nicht steigen^^ wollte eigentlich noch 1-2 Wochen warten die ich gerade keine Zeit hab :p


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Ist das Projekt jetzt noch aktuell oder hast du das mit dem 300 Euro Gebraucht PC in den Wind geschossen?


----------



## HardwareRat (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

eigentlich will ich noch so ein projekt machen hab aber viel im kopf..

mini-gamer pc (mini itx mit pico netzteil bestehend aus i3-t prozessor und 750ti)
350€  konsolenkonkurrent (g3258 + 260x)
500€ gaming pc
400€ gaming pc


----------



## Merrel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: 400€ Gaming PC*

Der Mini Gamer PC wäre super 

Aber auch ein update des 200/250€ pc wären nice


----------

